# Lpg adapter - portugal



## carol (Feb 23, 2018)

I was told by a Repsol guy yesterday that there's going to be a new adapter from next month and that they will be on sale in the garages. He seemed pretty sure of it but if and when could be a different story.


----------



## spigot (Feb 23, 2018)

carol said:


> I was told by a Repsol guy yesterday that there's going to be a new adapter from next month and that they will be on sale in the garages. He seemed pretty sure of it but if and when could be a different story.



Carol, if you’ve got the usual 3 adapters you should be OK, they maybe talking about the fitting you use in Spain, the so-called European adapter which is supposed to become the only one used on the continent. But not in my lifetime.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 23, 2018)

Most garages have their own adaptors in our experience


----------



## carol (Feb 23, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Most garages have their own adaptors in our experience



I've got the 3 adapters but this guy was emphatic that there'd be a new one. As I said, we'll see, just thought I'd share it.


----------



## rockape (Feb 23, 2018)

carol said:


> I've got the 3 adapters but this guy was emphatic that there'd be a new one. As I said, we'll see, just thought I'd share it.


What part of emphatic does he come from, thought his job was in jeopardy, not Spain.:lol-053::lol-053::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## spigot (Feb 23, 2018)

rockape said:


> What part of emphatic does he come from, thought his job was in jeopardy, not Spain.:lol-053::lol-053::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007:



“The roses are blooming in Jeopardy”


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2018)

spigot said:


> “The roses are blooming in Jeopardy”



Did you picardy some for Marguerite?


----------



## carol (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey, you lot, this is a seriously informative post! :idea-007:


----------



## witzend (Feb 23, 2018)

carol said:


> Hey, you lot, this is a seriously informative post! :idea-007:



I think WAS is the word :lol-049:


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2018)

carol said:


> Hey, you lot, this is a seriously informative post! :idea-007:



Sowwy Carol


----------



## carol (Feb 24, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Sowwy Carol View attachment 61352



You can take the girl out of teaching but you can't take teaching out of the girl! :idea-007:


----------



## spigot (Feb 25, 2018)

carol said:


> I've got the 3 adapters but this guy was emphatic that there'd be a new one. As I said, we'll see, just thought I'd share it.



Getting back to the topic, I think that guy was talking out his bum, they’re trying to standardise one nozzle in Europe, not add more.


----------



## spigot (Feb 25, 2018)

***** said:


> Regarding the Euro adapter.
> We have one with the fitted non return valve and last year we had trouble getting the gas to go in. Only once, it was probably stuck! Has anybody else had a similar problem.
> Maybe I will remove the valve or buy the cheaper one without the fitted valve!



Give it a shove with a screwdriver before filling, normally does the trick.


----------



## carol (Feb 26, 2018)

Maybe that's what the Repsol guy was referring to then ... the Euro adapter?


----------



## powerplus (Apr 26, 2018)

*euro gas adapter*

hi all yes definitely portugal has changed to the euro gas adapter

i filled up in the algarve today and needed the new bayonet adapter adapter


barry


----------



## carol (Apr 26, 2018)

powerplus said:


> hi all yes definitely portugal has changed to the euro gas adapter
> 
> i filled up in the algarve today and needed the new bayonet adapter adapter
> 
> ...



Oh! Is the euro adapter different to the 3 that come in the set? I was told they'd be on sale in the (Repsol) garage.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 2, 2018)

I think this is the new one Carol;
Spanish Europa Fill adaptor. - GAS IT Leisure Gas Bottles, Gas Cylincers and Gas Tanks - Catering, Motorhome, Campervan, Caravan, Farrier and Road Repair Refillable Gas Solutions.


----------



## carol (May 2, 2018)

Is that a completely new one, Roger? I thought someone said it was the same as the one used in Spain? (Which came with the set)


----------



## RoaminRog (May 2, 2018)

carol said:


> Is that a completely new one, Roger? I thought someone said it was the same as the one used in Spain? (Which came with the set)



Don't know Carol, but this is from the website;


This is the new ' Spanish ' Europa fill point adaptor as adopted by Spain and Portugal, so if you need to fill your car or Motor home gas tank in Spain or Portugal, the chances are this is what you will need..

                        ...... so now you know as much as I do. R


----------



## carol (May 2, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Don't know Carol, but this is from the website;
> 
> 
> This is the new ' Spanish ' Europa fill point adaptor as adopted by Spain and Portugal, so if you need to fill your car or Motor home gas tank in Spain or Portugal, the chances are this is what you will need..
> ...



Better get mine out and have a look ... though it's not urgent. Unfortunately!


----------



## RoaminRog (May 2, 2018)

carol said:


> Better get mine out and have a look ... though it's not urgent. Unfortunately!



Last time I got mine out to have a look..... I got arrested!! :dance:


----------



## Wully (May 2, 2018)

carol said:


> Better get mine out and have a look ... though it's not urgent. Unfortunately!



Bit like a Barbara Windsor carry on type innuendo there carol. Ooo you arrr awful


----------



## carol (May 2, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Bit like a Barbara Windsor carry on type innuendo there carol. Ooo you arrr awful



That's just the way your mind works, Wully! :tongue:


----------



## Canalsman (May 2, 2018)

carol said:


> Is that a completely new one, Roger? I thought someone said it was the same as the one used in Spain? (Which came with the set)



No, not new.

The connector is the same as that used in Spain.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 2, 2018)

carol said:


> Better get mine out and have a look ... though it's not urgent. Unfortunately!


It is a long time since I got mine out to have a look
























I haven't filled up in Spain or Portugal though



edit:
Rog and Wully beat me to it


----------



## carol (May 2, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> It is a long time since I got mine out to have a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## spigot (May 2, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> It is a long time since I got mine out to have a look
> 
> I haven't filled up in Spain or Portugal though
> 
> ...



Can’t even find mine, let alone have a look!


----------



## carol (May 3, 2018)

My, this thread has gone downhill. Puns intended! :lol-053:


----------



## peter palance (May 3, 2018)

*is*



spigot said:


> “The roses are blooming in Jeopardy”


is that in norfolk if not try wales pj.


----------

